# Samsung's 55" OLED-TV named ES9500 - more details



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If it is like Samsung has been in the past... It will be AWESOME!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder when Samsung will show off these OLED displays at retail outlets in the U.S.? Or if they are just being used as a marketing device? I would like to check these out in person.. The price is out of my price range but it is free to see in person and dream..


----------

